# D 7000 Quality button



## PaulScharf (Mar 15, 2012)

So just picked up the D 7000 and the button where my ok button is on my 300 is where they have seen fit to put my QUAL button on the 7000, and somehow managed mid shoot to accidentally change from raw to JPEG.  So I tried to disable the button with no success.  Does anyone know a way to do so?  My goal is to make it so all the button will do is zoom.  and I have to go into the menu if I want to change out of raw.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 15, 2012)

I suspect that it is somewhere in the manual.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2012)

Can't be done.


----------



## KmH (Mar 15, 2012)

The button layout is one of the reasons the D7000 is an entry level camera.

From the prosumer D200 up to the pro bodies, the button layout is pretty much the same.


----------



## IByte (Mar 15, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> The button layout is one of the reasons the D7000 is an entry level camera.
> 
> From the prosumer D200 up to the pro bodies, the button layout is pretty much the same.



Noooooo I just "upgraded" from the d5000 and its a side grade >&hellip;<


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 15, 2012)

Compared to the D5000 its a modern marvel that performs.


----------

